# Springing and Damping Systems para autos



## vtavera

¿Cuál sería la mejor manera de traducir esta frase?
He tratado de buscar en diccionarios de automóviles y sólo encontre Damping (amortiguadores). Alguien sabe que significa springing???
Gracias!


----------



## el alabamiano

vtavera said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál sería la mejor manera de traducir esta frase?
> He tratado de buscar en diccionarios de automóviles y sólo encontre Damping (amortiguadores). Alguien sabe que significa springing???
> Gracias!


Será mejor pedirle a alguién a http://proz.com.


----------



## hypertweeky

vtavera said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál sería la mejor manera de traducir esta frase?
> He tratado de buscar en diccionarios de automóviles y sólo encontre Damping (amortiguadores). Alguien sabe que significa springing???
> Gracias!


Hace dos a~os el motor de mi coche estaba para la rastre, lo lleve al taller, cuando fui a por mi coche el mecánico me dijo algo asi como "springing".
Lo que hizo fue poner en el pedal acelerador un spring, cuando pisas el acelerador le cuesta bastante acelerar/correr.. me dijo que asi alargaria la vida del motor un poco mas.
Eso es todo lo que te puedo decir.
Buena suerte!!


----------



## Slurpyboy

Para la palabra "spring" he oido dos palabras... muelle y resorte... resorte es lo mas comun en Mexico. Como suena "Sistema de Resortes y Amortiguadores"?


----------



## sergio11

Slurpyboy said:
			
		

> Para la palabra "spring" he oido dos palabras... muelle y resorte... resorte es lo mas comun en Mexico. Como suena "Sistema de Resortes y Amortiguadores"?


 
Ambos son correctos, tanto muelle como resorte significan "spring."  El sistema se llama "suspensión." 

"Springing and Damping Systems" se llama "Sistemas de Suspensión y Amortiguación." Ésa es la denominación más común, pero también se puede decir "Muelles y Amortiguadores,"  "Resortes y Amortiguadores," etc. 

En realidad, en inglés también, aunque los resortes se llaman "springs," es más común decir "Suspension System" que "Springing System," y a los amortiguadores más frecuentemente los llaman "shock absorbers."  Esto de Springing and Damping systems is una forma más rebuscada de decirlo.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Vtavera... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

En nuestra sección de Recursos tenemos un hilo/categoría titulada *"Automotriz y más/Automotive & more"*, en el cual hemos indicado diversos glosarios relacionados a muchas áreas automotrices.

Busca en: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13374

Suerte... y saludos,
LN


----------



## Newman

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Ambos son correctos, tanto muelle como resorte significan "spring."  El sistema se llama "suspensión."
> 
> "Springing and Damping Systems" se llama "Sistemas de Suspensión y Amortiguación." Ésa es la denominación más común, pero también se puede decir "Muelles y Amortiguadores," "Resortes y Amortiguadores," etc.
> 
> En realidad, en inglés también, aunque los resortes se llaman "springs," es más común decir "Suspension System" que "Springing System," y a los amortiguadores más frecuentemente los llaman "shock absorbers." Esto de Springing and Damping systems is una forma más rebuscada de decirlo.



Según mi parecer, Sergio lo dio en el clavo.  Que yo sepa, springing no significa nada. Pero springs pueden ser el tipo de suspension.  Hay muchos tipos.  Me parece que esta hablando de "coils" que son resortes o "springs" y estos siempre van acompanados con amortiguadores que son "shocks".  Si no van juntos, no es muy cómodo.  Estaría brincando por todos lados sin control.  Pero como dijo Sergio, si dice "suspension" o "suspension system" da el sentido de que estás hablando de todo el sistema.


----------



## lapetizita87

Y en el caso de un sofá, si digo: inside the springing of the sofa...
sería "entre los resortes del sofá, ¿no?

(No sé si está bien hacer preguntas acá, donde debería tener que responder. Debería armar mi propio Thread, ¿no?)


----------



## David

Los sistemas de suspensión por resortes y amortiguadores


----------



## sergio11

lapetizita87 said:


> Y en el caso de un sofá, si digo: inside the springing of the sofa...
> sería "entre los resortes del sofá, ¿no?
> 
> (No sé si está bien hacer preguntas acá, donde debería tener que responder. Debería armar mi propio Thread, ¿no?)


Hola, Peti,

El "springing" es el sistema de resortes, o el mecanismo de resortes.  Los resortes a solas se llaman "springs". "Inside the springing of the sofa" significaría "dentro del sistema de resortes del sofá" o algo parecido.  

Saludos


----------



## lapetizita87

sergio11 said:


> Hola, Peti,
> 
> El "springing" es el sistema de resortes, o el mecanismo de resortes. Los resortes a solas se llaman "springs". "Inside the springing of the sofa" significaría "dentro del sistema de resortes del sofá" o algo parecido.
> 
> Saludos


 

Muchas gracias Sergio. 
Besos.


----------

